# Collaboration via lightroom sync and web?



## chrissearle (May 26, 2015)

I've been doing some shoots recently where I need to allow some others to help with the pick/reject workflow.

It's been a set of horse shows - and although I'm perfectly happy to rate the images as a photographer - I don't have the equine knowledge of what shots are important to people who know horses (they're interested in particular stances of the horse etc).

I've a couple of people who are willing to help - so what I've been doing is to meet up with the collection on LR mobile and allowing them to run thru the pick/reject loop based on their "horse" criteria. I then filter the results based on the image quality.

But - it's a pain to have to keep going out to them - they're a fair distance away.

I read today that these collections also sync to the web (hadn't paid that any attention before now) - but - although I can see how to share access - it doesn't look like there's any way to allow others to pick, reject via a shared collection - am I missing anything obvious or is this not supported as it appears not to be?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 26, 2015)

No way yet for client to pick/reject, but they can like/comment, which may be almost as good. Likes and/or comments are categorised as "Comments", they sync back to the desktop collection, showing their own thumbnail badge (in orange when unread) and in the collection you can filter/sort by "Last comment time". It might work for you....


----------



## johnbeardy (May 26, 2015)

You need to share the collections with them, and the easiest way is by you logging into lightroom.com where you can make the collection "public" or "shared". You can also click the View button to see how they will see the collection (the grid layout is different) and copy the URL which you can send to them. 

While you can share a collection in Lr or LrM, the benefit of LrW is that you can see the collection in your browser exactly as the other person will see them (grid layout is slightly different). Also in LrW you can also set options for showing only flagged or unflagged photos, for instance, and to allow people to download pictures, if you want.

One important detail is that they will need an Adobe account to make favourites/comments, so just set one up for them - see http://lightroomsolutions.com/commenting-on-shared-albums-without-an-adobe-account/.

John


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 9, 2016)

> they can like/comment, which may be almost as good. Likes and/or comments are categorised as "Comments", they sync back to the desktop collection, showing their own thumbnail badge (in orange when unread) and in the collection you can filter/sort by "Last comment time"


Is it possible to make a smart collection to collect all files that have been commented? (i have lots of collections shared with others. I want to see fast which files have been 'liked').

Ok, after a second search on this i found it's not possible native (yet): https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/filter-by-comment

However, is there maybe a plugin that makes it possible?
I have too many collections to do a manual filter/sort by "last comment time" for every collection...


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 10, 2016)

No, there are no such options.

john


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok, i rather had choosen another option to collaborate...

While trying to make a smart collection i saw the option "Recent PicasaWeb Comment" so it does seem it's possible with Picasa. This may be an extra option because i purchased the Jeffrey Friedl plugin jfPicasaWeb but in my case it would be an alternative.


----------

